# Almost 1 month old split



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Andrew, I generally allow about 30 days for a walk away split queen to start laying. I realize this is exciting but, STAY OUT OF THE HIVE! 

The timeline is:
Check for capped queen cells on day 5.
Check for properly opened queen cell on day 14.
Leave the split alone for the next two weeks.
Check for eggs on day 28. If no eggs, check again on day 35.

You should not be looking for the queen per se, just evidence that she is there. 

If you do not see eggs by day 35, put in another frame of eggs and a shake of nurse bees.


----------



## andrewj54 (Nov 7, 2018)

First off thank you for your reply! I’d heard different timelines for when I should start seeing eggs and brood so was i sure when to check. Then I saw what i think is a damaged wing and became even more paranoid! I’ll follow your advice and give her a little more time before deciding my next course of action!


----------

